# Bought a Precision Matthews 1127VF



## saintricky (Mar 2, 2013)

I actually purchased it in Nov. but I'm just starting to really use it now. Its a very nice machine, the only thing wrong is Matt advertises it having a spindle bore of 1 1/16, but thats a lie, its actually 15/16. If I knew the truth before ordering, I would have spent a little more and bought a LB (large bore I guess). Thats my only gripe, I'm well pleased with the way every thing else is.   Rick


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2013)

saintricky said:


> the only thing wrong is Matt advertises it having a spindle bore of 1 1/16, but thats a lie, its actually 15/16.



Have you brought this up to his attention? If you haven't & you do, keep in mind he will personally be out of the office for the next week & a half or so but it still wouldn't hurt to send him an email about it. He did state he would be slower at responding which kind of indicates he might still have limited internet access while away.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2013)

Just sent him a note on this and will talk to him tomorrow about this.

Ray


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2013)

... Here's the info...

The bore is 26mm (which is 1.024").  If yours is really only 15/16, something seems wrong.

Ray





Ray C said:


> Just sent him a note on this and will talk to him tomorrow about this.
> 
> Ray


----------

